

PhysicsJS Examples - jcklnruns
http://wellcaffeinated.net/PhysicsJS/examples/showcase.html#demo-1

======
cupofjoakim
I think this has been featured on HN like three times since it first was
created. It's a really cool demo though, really enjoy the bounciness of
"fruitcake on wheels".

------
oftenwrong
There is a dramatic performance difference in "Newton's Revenge" between
Chromium and Firefox (Linux). I wonder why.

------
mkesper
I like the falling leaves. :)

~~~
jcklnruns
The trees actually look a little d3js-like
[http://prcweb.co.uk/lab/d3-tree/?utm_content=buffer14589&utm...](http://prcweb.co.uk/lab/d3-tree/?utm_content=buffer14589&utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer)
:)

